# mn diver beatdown



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

blhunter and i went out and smacked a few divers the other day


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

black ducks :lol:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

prettiest ducks by far









goldy


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Looks like you guys had fun!

Nice pic's and congrats on the band!


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

carp_killer said:


> black ducks :lol:


mmmmmm tasty

:beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

trapper said that you can't taste the difference between mergansers and coots. :rollin:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That's twice this year that trapper and I went hunting and twice we killed a bird with a band.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Congrats on the band :beer:

I'm not sure how common it is out there to shoot a banded diver out there but around here its extremely rare. Might wanted to head out and buy a lottery ticket after you shoot a banded diver if its the same as around here.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

yes its the same odds around here. got 2 years before they will sell me any lotto tickets.

now if only we can keep that ratio going. maybe you should come out so the bull can i shoot tommorow is double banded


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I spose I shoulda bought a lottery ticket Thursday then


----------



## DNovicki (Jan 22, 2003)

Ten four on that banded diver. Doesnt happen often. You get braging rights with tthat one......good job


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Aug 22, 2009)

Awesome band, congrats


----------



## fsbirdhouse (Mar 21, 2009)

Have to say this may be the first time in fifty years of waterfowling I've ever seen anybody deliberately shoot a large number of coots. 
Certainly never seen anyone pose with said bag afterward.
But.....ain't been everywhere yet either.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

fsbirdhouse said:


> Have to say this may be the first time in fifty years of waterfowling I've ever seen anybody deliberately shoot a large number of coots.
> Certainly never seen anyone pose with said bag afterward.
> But.....ain't been everywhere yet either.


Trapper was the one gunning down the coots, I wouldn't shoot them.


----------



## BHealy (Jun 2, 2009)

Coots in our area don't really move even if you shot their buddy 5 ft away


----------



## MNfowler09 (Oct 22, 2009)

how come yur holding coot? haha i hope that was a joke to shoot them


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

in all honesty i like eating coots so yes i will shoot a few each hunt


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

how far do you lead a coot?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

aim right at um normally for the first shot. second and third ya gotta get a foot or so in front of them


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

www.prints.com/prints.php/Les.../Coot_Migration/?...id.
found this print that Les Kouba did. He is by far my favorite watrfowl artist.

also I looked up this article on coots that I read some time back. those goofy things are interesting creatures
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/valleyoutdoors90.php

Further, if you know Dan Hagan from the school in your area say hi


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How do you know Dan. Trapper and I must have witnessed something awesome because we had coot fly into our spread. I would guess that there were at least 10,000 coots on the lake.


----------



## beckerb (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

becker, start your own thread dont steal mine

niles, i personally dont know dan but i know some of his family. my uncle or mom actually graduated with him and my grandpa knows him and his whole family very well.


----------



## beckerb (Oct 27, 2009)

sorry just kinda figured everyone was talkin about banded divers so i thought it fit right in sorry to steel ur fame


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

beckerb said:


>


Now THATS a trophy!!!

:beer:


----------



## feathersandpoo (Oct 23, 2009)

beckerb said:


>


Hopefully that one is going on the wall.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

beckerb said:


>


Sweet bull can!

I'm envious!

I thought I shot a wall mounter this past weekend, but now I'm not so sure!

Wow!

If you aren't going to mount it send me a PM, and I'll mount it! I need a fully plumed bird!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I would definitely mount that can! nice trophy there! :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Wow. That can is the bomb. Nice work.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow that Can is for sure a wall mounter, if you don't mount him you will REGRET IT!!

Congrats on the band too!
:beer:


----------



## beckerb (Oct 27, 2009)

i plan on putting it on the wall. anyone know how long they will last in the freezer?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

beckerb said:


> i plan on putting it on the wall. anyone know how long they will last in the freezer?


The sooner you get it to a taxidermist the better.


----------



## beckerb (Oct 27, 2009)

alright thanks hopefully get it there this fall yet its already been in the freezer over a year hopin its still ok


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

beckerb said:


> i plan on putting it on the wall. anyone know how long they will last in the freezer?


I hope you didn't just toss it in the freezer. Heres some recommendations for how to take care of the bird. http://www.roughridergamebirds.com/fieldcare.html


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

beckerb said:


> i plan on putting it on the wall. anyone know how long they will last in the freezer?


How did you wrap it up when you put it in the freezer? The last thing you want to do is just throw it in there alone with nothing. If you did that TAKE IT OUT RIGHT AWAY!!


----------



## beckerb (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks! without knowing this i actually did most of the things listed and really hopin to get it in and hopin it turns out great


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

any thoughts about how u were thinking about getting it mounted?

i would get it flying


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

averyghg said:


> any thoughts about how u were thinking about getting it mounted?
> 
> i would get it flying


Id do it cupped up, belly away from the wall, and those big diver landing gears flared out!


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

carpkiller....jelous? thats a nice can i wouldnt mind if you hijacked any of my threads with somthing like that  good work!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Nice Canvasback becker!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

tikkat3 said:


> carpkiller....jelous? thats a nice can i wouldnt mind if you hijacked any of my threads with somthing like that  good work!


hell yeah im jealous who wouldnt be with a nice can like that and a band to top it off but i only posted that because i dont like people turning my threads into there own, sorry if that came off wrong.

r y a n , what happened to you being banned? it was kinda nice not having the bigtime liberal around for awhile


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

carp_killer said:


> tikkat3 said:
> 
> 
> > carpkiller....jelous? thats a nice can i wouldnt mind if you hijacked any of my threads with somthing like that  good work!
> ...


banned? are you on crack? Seriously Crapkiller... did you and BL huddle together for hours to come up with that theory?

Are you accidentally catching some second hand MJ from BL's neighbors?

bigtime liberal? :rollin:

If you only knew... the rumors of my demise are highly exaggerated. However, that being said, it just isn't worth the effort to explain my desire or interest in participation or lack thereof...

one only needs to see the overall drop in lack of quality of posts in the duck forum as a pretty good self explanation...

take this thread... and your subsequent response as a prime example..

:withstupid:

.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

"pulling out the popcorn" :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> "pulling out the popcorn" :lol:


Did you bring the beer? It will be a one way conversation, as I'm finished replying... Heck I haven't replied to any thread here in over a month? maybe 2 now?

Not worth my time.

Moving on...

.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

R y a n said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > "pulling out the popcorn" :lol:
> ...


not sure the exact amount of time but it was really nice not having you around i know that much


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

beckerb said:


>


got any more pics?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Damn Nice Bird beckerb!

We had a pretty good diver hunt a couple of weeks ago! Felt like I was on the shores of DL, but it was the pot holes of the prairies!










Red's
Lesser Scaup
Greater Scaup
and a couple Ring Neck's


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Maverick said:


> Damn Nice Bird GKB!
> 
> We had a pretty good diver hunt a couple of weeks ago! Felt like I was on the shores of DL, but it was the pot holes of the prairies!
> 
> ...


There is no such thing as a "Ring Bill" duck...only Ring-necked ducks. Ring bill is a common nick name for Ring-necked ducks.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Yep.... I just hit submit before erasing that part!

Thanks for the quick correction!

The drake inthe middle really should have gone on the wall! I don't know if I will shoot one that nice again!


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

There is no such thing as a "Ring Bill" duck...only Ring-necked ducks. Ring bill is a common nick name for Ring-necked ducks.[/quote]

So is there such a thing as a Greenhead duck? Or is that the common nick name for something else?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

imagine that, goldfish making a stupid comment just to try and be a a$$. sames to be a common thing with 98% of your post's


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

It was a little joke...i really doubt if anyone was offended. It was also an inside joke with someone else about the wildlife writers in the Star Tribune.

I don't know if you should be talking either carpkiller, I see one of your last posts was replaced with:

_Comments like this are unnecessary. -Langager_


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyways back to the subject, nice Can! Dropped one like that a few weeks ago and it dove and got away. That's ok, can't afford to spend that money on a mount right now anyway.


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

ya i dont mind either when ducks get away... i just get to shoot another one then


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Kris brantner said:


> ya i dont mind either when ducks get away... i just get to shoot another one then


When they get away they still count towards your limit.


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

Yep, that's right. That's what the law says. I didn't shoot any more cans that day and ended my day with 5 ducks.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Yup what a dandy,I don't shoot divers these days but in my younger days,"game on" shot just a handful of cans.non as nice as that bull.

Let us know when and where that puppy was banded,I'm curious...

I think it was last year the usfw guys tagged a blue bill with a gps device,it spent the summer on devils lake then one day in november it headed south on a major southerly jet stream and 76 hours later it was located on some lake in cuba 

Sooo,folks really eat coot huh?


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

no one could sense the sarcasam i take it


----------

